# Some daemonic rumors



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Got this stuff of bell of lost souls:

* There will be Daemon Princes, but it will be a 'poor choice': fluff-wise they are despised by Daemons, being half-humans in nature (Alessio's words). It's unclear how (and if) they can be possibly worse than they are actually ... no source confirmed that they can be taken as Heavy Supports, but it is highly probable.

* HQ choices will be Greater Daemons and Heralds. Heralds will be 0-2 choice per HQ slot. Heralds cannot be attached to squads with different Marks than their own.

* Greater Daemons will be valid units (no more Independent Characters).

* Daemonic Gifts will be back again... but it is unclear which ones will come back, and if they will be available only to Heralds, or they will let you customize your Greater Daemons.

* There will be a "Daemonic Tank" as Heavy Support choice (Daemonic Engine?): it will be half-daemon/half-vehicle, born out of the wreckages of Predator, Leman Russ etc. which are left in the worlds scourged by warp storms. Alessio referred to it being the 'coolest models he has ever seen'. (see pic below)

* ALL Daemons from past editions will be playable again (I'm expecting Beasts of Nurgle and Fiends of Slaanesh!).

* Daemonic Special Characters will be detailed (OK, nothing new here... I'm hoping to see Doombreed and Foulspawn again!).

* All Daemons will be Fearless and, not being summoned, they will NOT be instable. An 'all-daemons invasion' in Warhammer 40K occur whenever Warp Gates open and daemonic powers feast upon the innocent inhabitants of the nearby planet.

* It will be a HTH-oriented army, though Horrors, Flamers and the new Daemonic Tank/Engine will provide a good amount of firepower. No words about the 'Unbound Defiler'... which doesn't mean, of course, that it is a fake.

* ONLY DAEMONS in this Codex. No Lost and the Damned, no Mutants, no Cultists, no Chaos Space Marines. 

-Note how alot of this stuff starts to make sense in the context of that sneaky little Daemonic Legion armylist GW dropped into the bottom right hand corner of P.171 of the Apocalypse book.










This could get very interesting


----------



## Kapeesh (Oct 31, 2007)

So they ARE making an all daemons codex, anyway i reckon I could kill that beast by shooting it right between the eyes, wait where are the...?Oh...Oh CRAP.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh that looks very interesting. Awsome concept art.

One thing I'm not to keen on is the idea that its a HTH focussed army with a couple of ponetially good long range units that is Fearless. To me this smells a bit of power gaming. Kinda like what would happen if World Eaters and Iron Warriors from the previous Chaos Codex had been allowed to mix in their cult lists. However as I don't play at comps its not really a problem for me. Thats just my feeling and I'm usually wrong.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

That.......'Thing' looks cool, but personally, I wouldn't want to be born (or congened in a gutter somewhere) with guns sticking out of my back. And have no eyes.
Having a round mouth might complicate chewing too.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope that last statement is false about it being ONLY daemons... I really want to see a cultist/lost and the damned/legions codex if that is the case. C:CSM was a real let down to me. Dont get me wrong I like the rules but fluff wise it was the worst codex I have ever seen. Chaos really need cultists/latd/and legions to balance out versus how much the imperium has. Of course knowing GW they are probably working on making a codex for each one of them individually.


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

hephesto said:


> G
> * There will be Daemon Princes, but it will be a 'poor choice': fluff-wise they are despised by Daemons, being half-humans in nature (Alessio's words). It's unclear how (and if) they can be possibly worse than they are actually ... no source confirmed that they can be taken as Heavy Supports, but it is highly probable.



What do they mean by 'poor choice'?

It would be a shame if they made up cool fluff for a unit, but then gave it crappy rules so that no one ever fields them. I'm really unclear on what he's getting at here.


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

Yay, Doomrider.

I hope they'll focus on "ancient enemies" again.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Some very intersting things in that lot the idea of a full deamon army is fantastic. And lots of new models :biggrin:


----------



## Vache Glace (Dec 11, 2007)

Wouldn't it be neat if they brought back legion specific bonuses like in the old
codex in codex daemons? i.e.

You play an army of all khorne csm and daemons all ur units get +1A
You play an army of all slaneesh csm and daemons all ur units get +1I
You play an army of all nurgle csm and daemons all ur units get +1T
You play an army of all tzeetch csm and daemons all ur units get +1Wound
or
You play an army of daemons all ur units dont have to deepstrike but gain the
infiltrate ability. (so insane lol)

hopefully they would do alot of the random chapters again like WB, IW, etc.
ie. You play an army of all iron warrior csm and therefore obliterators count as elites (bring on the cheese)
I dunno just a thought


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Daemons Codex coming out in May 2008


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm less concerned about the new rules than the new models. I'd have been happy if they'd just made the current metal sculpts into plastic sprues. I'm really not a fan of the crab claw daemonettes, or the slightly H.R. Geiger-esque bloodletters ala Rogue Trader.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

i certainly think the Bloodletters could look better but I think the Bloodthirster Looks Awsome


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Anybody knows wheter it will all be metal? Because it would be really awesome with some of them being plastic.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I should they probably release some plastic models maybe thats they are making a Codex for them


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the current Deamonette sculpts. The crab claws just don't look good on them. If that is the model they're using, then I'm going to finish my Fantasy Slannesh army before that dex' comes out. 

To GW!
-Dirge


----------



## Ezekial Lightning (Oct 30, 2007)

MY thoughts are TOTALLY AWESOME DAEMON TANK!!!! Anywho I hape that they get some very good models out.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

That blob of ooze and gunz on page 1 is great, but I can't see something like that in plastic. Maybe Forgeworld, not Citadel. GW is probably going to make it an oversized Chaos Spawn, and add a few gun barrels to the sprue.

-Dirge


----------

